# Le *** est fait pour *** - texte de Jarry



## totor

Salut, les amis !

Ça fait longtemps que je ne venais pas vous visiter.

J'ai un problème avec un texte d'Alfred Jarry, mais vraimente, je ne sais pas si ce fil sera permis, puisque mon problème ce ne sont pas des mots que je ne comprends pas, mais un blanc dans le texte où il n'y a pas des mots !, avec une note au pied de page qui dit : À l'avant-dernier vers les mots sont en blanc dans le manuscrit, mais on les restitue *aisément*.

Hélas ! Pour moi, pauvre hispano-parlant, ce n'est pas du tout facile…

Donc, je voudrais appeller à ce que ce blanc peut vous évoquer, vous français/es.

Pour vous situer un peu, tout le poème est dans le genre ubuesque, la poltronnerie (_Il faut d'abord, pour bien se battre / Et se montrer vaillants guerriers, / Se mettre au moins cent contre quatre / Et toujours tirer les premiers_), etc.

Voici :

_Ah ! vraiment le joli métier
Que le métier de militaire_
_Le_ [xxxxxxxxxx]* _est fait pour
Et l'militair' pour fair' la guerre._

Et puis, je ne sais même pas si après _est fait pour_ il y a d'autres mots  .

* Je m'excuse, le programme ne me permet pas de mettre un blanc comme il y a dans le texte, donc [xxxxxxxxxx] correspond à ce blanc.


----------



## Pierre Simon

Bonsoir Totor  

Et le titre de ce poème ?


----------



## Marie3933

totor said:


> Et puis, je ne sais même pas si après _est fait pour_ il y a d'autres mots  .


Salut, Totor ! 
La rime me fait penser qu'il y a vraisemblablement qqch après _pour_ ; cherche le vers ou donne les références du poème. Sans cela, je crains qu'on ne puisse pas t'aider.


----------



## totor

Malheureusement, mes chers, pas de titre, pas de références.

Ce que je peux vous dire, tout de même, c'est que le texte est un des fragments des versions inédites du Pantagruel d'Alfred Jarry.

En tout cas, Marie, tu as raison à propos de la rime, et maintenant que j'y pense, ce qui vient à continuation devrait être '_se tuer_' (s'il y a un blanc après, ce que je ne sais pas et la note ne le dit pas. Elle ne parle que des 'mots', en pluriel).

Serait-il possible que le blanc soit, encore une fois, '_métier_' ?


----------



## Marie3933

totor said:


> Serait-il possible que le blanc soit, encore une fois, '_métier_' ?


C'est fort possible, totor.
Le 2e vers de ta citation comporte la locution complète "métier de militaire" et le 4e se centre sur le deuxième terme de la locution (_militaire_) -> le 3e vers pourrait vraisemblablement être centré sur le premier terme (_métier_).

Et si la suite est bien "se tuer", l'allitération en [e] étaye cette hypothèse (les vers 3 et 4 sont symétriques -> comme on trouve une allitération en [ɛʀ] en 4, il y a certainement une allitération en 3).

Edit: En plus, "se tuer au métier", ça marche.


----------



## totor

Malheureusement, nous ne pouvons que faire des spéculations.

De toutes façons, je crois que tu as raison, et que l'alliteration, plus la quantité de mots nécessaires, font que vraisemblablement le troisième vers soit :

_Le [métier] est fait pour [se tuer]_

Merci bien, Marie !


----------



## Philippides

J'ai peut-être l'esprit mal tourné, mais j'imagine plutôt quelque chose du genre le [vit] est fait pour [baiser] et l'militair' pour faire la guerre.

S'il n'y a pas un sous-entendu salace, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de laisser un(des) blanc(s)

Je soumets cette hypothèse à votre critique


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dois avoir l'esprit aussi mal tourné que Philipides car j'ai pensé à la même chose que lui. Quelle est la phrase voire la strophe qui précède cet extrait ? Parle-t-elle d'amour ?


----------



## totor

Je le vois difficile, Philipides.

Les sous-entendus salaces se désignent toujours avec un signe (en général ***), ou bien en mettant v**, dans ce cas-là.

Et puis, à mon avis, c'est pas le genre de Jarry.

Il mettrait les mots directement, en leurs ajoutant une terminaison bizarre.

Et dans aucune des sept strophes précédants il ne parle d'amour, Maître.

Il ne parle que de la guerre, de se battre, des armes, etcétera, toujours dans son style.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Une idée comme une autre...
Pourrait-il y a voir jeu de mots sur métier ? Le métier est fait pour tisser


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour,

Sans grande conviction :
Le [fusil] est fait pour [tuer]


----------



## Comtois

Il y a  vraisemblablement après _pour _un infinitif du premier groupe, et on ne sait pas pourquoi il manque. C'est plutôt bizarre.
L'idée de Philipides et de Maître Capello est assez naturelle : il est usuel de remplacer par des astérisques ou des points, ou même par un simple blanc, un mot qu'il serait malséant d'imprimer. Mais en effet ce n'est pas le genre de Jarry.
J'aime bien l'idée de Punky Zoé, mais je ne vois pas comment un tel jeu de mot s'inscrirait dans le contexte, ni pourquoi il aurrait été « blanchi ».


Il m'est venu une autre idée. Certains mots ou propos sont malséants de nos jours qui ne l'étaient pas du temps de Jarry. Il m'est arrivé d'être automatiquement censuré pour avoir écrit que j'avais été _nègre_. Si ce texte provient d'un site Internet, peut-être les blancs procèdent-ils d'une telle censure.
Ça nous fait une belle jambe : nous ne savons toujours pas par quoi remplir ces blancs. Mais peut-être un contexte élargi fournit-il des indications ? Les propos racistes ou haineux passent mal, par les temps qui courent.


----------



## snarkhunter

Si vraiment le texte original publié de "Pantagruel" ne comportait que des blancs dans ce vers, il y a peu de chances que nous parvenions jamais à la _bonne réponse_. Dans l'absolu, on pourrait inventer n'importe quoi qui respecte la métrique utilisée (soit huit pieds approximatifs, _a priori_). Etant donné que quatre pieds sont déjà donnés par les autres mots présents, il en manquerait donc encore quatre, correspondant aux deux termes recherchés.

Cela nous laisse ainsi... une infinité de possibilités !
Ce qu'on peut toutefois émettre comme hypothèse raisonnable, c'est que le second terme manquant rime à peu près avec "métier".

Compte tenu de la propension volontiers "scatologique" de l'auteur, je trouverais par exemple la combinaison "trou du c... / ch..." parfaitement plausible ici (quatre pieds *) - c'est dire le niveau !


(*) ... et découpés en 3/1, qui plus est, ce qui correspondrait donc aussi assez bien au rythme et à la _césure interne_ du vers


----------



## Maître Capello

totor said:


> les mots sont en blanc dans le manuscrit





> le texte est un des fragments des versions inédites du Pantagruel d'Alfred Jarry.


Comme il s'agit d'un manuscrit, le texte n'était peut-être tout simplement pas terminé. Il est en effet possible que Jarry ait laissé des  blancs parce qu'il n'avait lui-même pas encore trouvé les termes  appropriés !


----------



## Comtois

Maître Capello said:


> Comme il s'agit d'un manuscrit, le texte n'était peut-être tout simplement pas terminé. Il est en effet possible que Jarry ait laissé des  blancs parce qu'il n'avait lui-même pas encore trouvé les termes  appropriés !



Ah, oui, je n'avais pas prêté atention au fait que les mots sont en blanc _dans le manuscrit_.
Votre idée est assez judicieuse, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi la note en bas de page dit qu'on restitue aisément les mots manquants. Il doit nous manquer un élément de contexte.


----------



## totor

Punky Zoé said:


> Pourrait-il y a voir jeu de mots sur métier ? Le métier est fait pour tisser


Je crois pas, Punky (ça va, ma chère !  ).

Les sept strophes du poème n'ont que le sens de la tuerie et de la guerre.


Comtois said:


> Certains mots ou propos sont malséants de nos jours qui ne l'étaient pas du temps de Jarry. Il m'est arrivé d'être automatiquement censuré pour avoir écrit que j'avais été _nègre_. Si ce texte provient d'un site Internet, peut-être les blancs procèdent-ils d'une telle censure.


Ce n'est pas le cas, Comtois.

Tous ces textes sont issus des Cahiers du Collège de Pataphysique, donc, des années 50-60.

À ce moment-là, la 'correction politique', mal de notre temps, n'existait pas.


Maître Capello said:


> Comme il s'agit d'un manuscrit, le texte n'était peut-être tout simplement pas terminé. Il est en effet possible que Jarry ait laissé des  blancs parce qu'il n'avait lui-même pas encore trouvé les termes  appropriés !


Oui, c'est bien possible, malheuresement, parce que notre énigme pourrait bien se résoudre par le simple


matoupaschat said:


> Le [fusil] est fait pour [tuer]


ou bien, à mon avis, Le [métier] est fait pour [tuer]


Comtois said:


> je ne comprends pas pourquoi la note en bas de page dit qu'on restitue aisément les mots manquants.


Ne serait-ce parce que la seule possibilité de les restituer aisément c'est : Le [métier] est fait pour [tuer] ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Je ne connais pas cette œuvre de Jarry, mais ce que j'ai pu en trouver sur le web semble montrer qu'il s'est amusé à mélanger les œuvres littéraires, alors je me disait qu'il pouvait y avoir une référence à Ulysse et Pénélope.


----------



## Marie3933

C'est une bonne idée, PZ, mais je crois, comme totor, que tout le poème traite de guerre et de militaire.

Totor, tu avais d'abord proposé "se tuer" ; je trouve que c'était mieux que "tuer" (ta dernière proposition) cf. la loc. _se tuer au métier_. Pour les syllabes, pas de problème : ce peut être "l'métier", comme "l'militaire".
Mais, encore une fois, ce ne sont que des spéculations. Si ça se trouve, le poème est inachevé.


----------



## totor

Marie3933 said:


> Totor, tu avais d'abord proposé "se tuer" ; je trouve que c'était mieux que "tuer" (ta dernière proposition) cf. la loc. _se tuer au métier_.


C'est vrai, je l'ai fait pour ce que toi, tu avais proposé, Marie, mais tout d'un coup je l'ai changé pour 'tuer' (peut-être par les dires de Punky ou de Matoupaschat).

Je le trouve quand même plus sonore.


----------



## Marie3933

Post #4 de monsieur totor :





totor said:


> maintenant que j'y pense, ce qui vient à continuation devrait être '_se tuer_'...


Et je ne t'avais encore rien proposé ! 
Mais je ne voudrais pas que tu penses que je défends plus une version qu'une autre, je n'en sais strictement rien (bien plus, je ne crois pas aux spéculations) ; je te donne juste des idées.


----------



## totor

Tiens, c'est vrai !

C'est après que tu a mis "se tuer au métier".

Tout de même, Marie, moi, je "défends" plus maintenant "tuer"  .

Mais peut-être demain je défenderai "se tuer"  .

C'est quoi, un traducteur ?

Une personne qui des fois doit se guider par ses sentiments et sa sensibilité.


----------



## Marie3933

Surtout quand il « traduit » des blancs !


----------



## totor

Et oui, surtout !


----------

